# Navarre Beach Pier Opening Invitation June 5th



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a picture from today 5/14. The octagon is now done.








More pictures are @ NavarrePier.com.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks good to me Calvin, can't wait to fish it!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting It Calvin!! So How did ya'll do Today??? See you at the Shop!!!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

thats gonna be a good king pier


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Redfish (16/05/2010)*Thanks for posting It Calvin!! So How did ya'll do Today??? See you at the Shop!!!


Dwayne, we caught trout till our arms fell off. A few lower class slot Reds mixed in as well. The highlight was me releasing a 28 inch Trout, my biggest ever. I'll tell you about it next time I see ya.

Here is a couple new pics from today (5/18) of the pier.


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

Julie Martin from The Weather Channel was at the Navarre Beach Pier today filming interview segments for a special on the pier that is *scheduled to air multiple times a day on The Weather Channel starting the week of June 6th*.



More pictures from the taping are @ NavarrePier.com.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

no kidding, finally...It looks like a damn fine pier. Going to be crowded for a while, but maybe it can take some pressure off the pcola beach pier and give everyone a little more variety, thats what im looking forward to....a choice in piers close to us :toast


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

NavarrePierOpeningPressKit.pdf







NavarrePierOpeningPressKit.pdf


----------

